# This cant be good-- First day medic school



## Shishkabob (May 21, 2009)

So, first day of medic school.  Enjoyed it.   But one thing worries me;

As we were leaving, we passed by the EMT class that just started as well, them looking at us with wide, confused eyes.  I all of a sudden had the almost uncontrollable urge to poke some of them with needles.


Is this normal?  Or am I turning into the thing a fear; a paragod?!


----------



## HotelCo (May 21, 2009)

What'd you learn today?


----------



## Shishkabob (May 21, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> What'd you learn today?





How to dress in class.




On Saturday, we start 2 months of A&P.


----------



## Sasha (May 21, 2009)

Linuss said:


> How to dress in class.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's it?


----------



## Shishkabob (May 21, 2009)

Sasha said:


> That's it?



The clothing part or the A&P part?


----------



## firecoins (May 21, 2009)

I used to look at women for attractiveness.  Since medic school I look at women on when I can start the line.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 21, 2009)

firecoins said:


> I used to look at women for attractiveness.  Since medic school I look at women on when I can start the line.



I'm kinda angry---- 3 females in my class, all over the age of 30, and not attractive.

I look in the EMT class, and 7 girls, between 18-20.


Is it wrong to use "I'm a medic student" as a pickup line for female EMT students?


----------



## HotelCo (May 21, 2009)

Linuss said:


> The clothing part or the A&P part?



You learned some A&P too today? or just clothing?


----------



## PapaBear434 (May 21, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Is this normal?  Or am I turning into the thing a fear; a paragod?!



You only turn into one of those if you become a complete and total toolbag and don't treat basics with respect.  I did my best not to step over that line when I started medic school.  But as I am still in medic school, there is no way that I can tell if I am going to keep my vow to never become that weenie that everyone mocks behind his back.

Well, I mean more than they already do, anyway.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 21, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> You learned some A&P too today? or just clothing?





Class policies, grading procedures, and "The EMS profession" from the Brady book.




Same as every other classes first day.. paperwork and lameness.


----------



## HotelCo (May 21, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Class policies, grading procedures, and "The EMS profession" from the Brady book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We went up and running in my first day. Did all of the Intro to Paramedicine, Legal stuff, and the well being of the Paramedic.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 21, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> We went up and running in my first day. Did all of the Intro to Paramedicine, Legal stuff, and the well being of the Paramedic.



Legal is right after A&P, followed by drugs.

Druggie drug drugs.  We have a test over half of them right after A&P.  Should be fun.


----------



## Sasha (May 21, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I'm kinda angry---- 3 females in my class, all over the age of 30, and not attractive.
> 
> I look in the EMT class, and 7 girls, between 18-20.
> 
> ...



I didn't know class is for finding a girlfriend.


----------



## nomofica (May 21, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> We went up and running in my first day. Did all of the Intro to Paramedicine, Legal stuff, and the well being of the Paramedic.



That stuff makes me want to stab myself with a hypodermic needle >_<

I mean, it's very important to know and understand completely, but it's just soooo dry...


----------



## Shishkabob (May 21, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I didn't know class is for finding a girlfriend.



Meh, isn't that like the best place to meet someone?  Obviously, somewhat similar interest.


----------



## mycrofft (May 21, 2009)

*Yes, Linuss, it is.*

Better than any place they serve intoxicants. You go guy, but be gentle, because she might be better than you at EMS.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 21, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> she might be better than you at EMS.




Not really saying much.





"So hey... can I practice sticking you with needles?"

How is that not fail safe?!


----------



## HotelCo (May 21, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Not really saying much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If she sticks a 14 into your artery


----------



## Shishkabob (May 21, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> If she sticks a 14 into your artery



The cute ones are EMT students, they can't poke!


----------



## mikie (May 21, 2009)

Linuss said:


> On Saturday, we start 2 months of A&P.



That's it for A&P?  Do you (honest question) think that 2 months will really give you a good overview of the body?

I took (and will have to do some re-taking) A&P 1 & 2 (2 semesters) plus labs and I still feel like I know so little about the human body!


----------



## HotelCo (May 21, 2009)

Linuss said:


> The cute ones are EMT students, they can't poke!



No.. they just want to shove a combi in you when you stop breathing for a second.


----------



## nomofica (May 21, 2009)

Practice makes perfect, I guess...


----------



## JPINFV (May 21, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I didn't know class is for finding a girlfriend.



Class probably isn't the best place, but school is definitely a good place. 

/me can't wait to meet some hot MSN or PharmD females during interdisciplinary courses next year. 

//As with work, don't tap kegs in the same program. The drama isn't worth it if/when it goes South.


----------



## medicdan (May 21, 2009)

Of course, now that you are a medic student, you need to make sure that whoever you are going home to at night has great veins for practice.


----------



## DV_EMT (May 21, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> /me can't wait to meet some hot PharmD females during interdisciplinary courses next year.





your pushing your luck dude..... trust me, i;ve worked pharmacy long enough to know. and they're really OCD/ anal compulsive..... because its pharmacy... and thats the way we are...


----------



## Melclin (May 21, 2009)

There have been occasions when I've told girls at parties and so on, that I'm a paramedic, skirting around the fact that I'm a student, as a conversation starter.... I feel like a complete loser afterward though :blush:

I can't help it. It works so damn well. h34r:


----------



## mycrofft (May 21, 2009)

*Better to visualize veins than aging...don't take stage makeup!*



Oh, and that needle-sticking thing? Right up there with roses and a nice dinner.

Paramedic class used to be "a class", not a drama ridden right of passage.

I can see an abbregviated A&P if the rest of he courses integrated it, which they should.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 21, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> No.. they just want to shove a combi in you when you stop breathing for a second.



Most EMT classes don't teach advanced airways to EMTs in Texas.  Some do, but they are more rural ones.


emt.dan said:


> Of course, now that you are a medic student, you need to make sure that whoever you are going home to at night has great veins for practice.



One roommate, who is a nurse, has tiny ones.

The other one hates needles.

I have huge veins, easy enough to stick a 14g in.... no, I won't do it on my self.  






mycrofft said:


> I can see an abbregviated A&P if the rest of he courses integrated it, which they should.



WHich when asked about it last night, they said that they do end up doing, it's just the first portion is a foundation, no matter how limited in some peoples eyes.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 21, 2009)

Melclin said:


> There have been occasions when I've told girls at parties and so on, that * I'm a paramedic, skirting around the fact that I'm a student*, as a conversation starter.... I feel like a complete loser afterward though h34r:




Well maybe you are? Lying already, makes one wonder what you will do after becoming one? 

R/r 911


----------



## alphatrauma (May 21, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I'm kinda angry---- 3 females in my class, all over the age of 30, and not attractive.
> 
> I look in the EMT class, and 7 girls, between 18-20.



Sucks to be you 

My class isn't teeming with hotties, but there are 2 or 3 that are definitely noteworthy.

And an added bonus... sonography class right next door. The talent in that place is just plain ridiculous.



Linuss said:


> Is it wrong to use "I'm a medic student" as a pickup line for female EMT students?



Absolutely not, all is fair in love and war... you do what is needed to achieve the objective.


As far as "lying" goes... pffft

*Everyone does it.* I would be very suspect of anyone who says they don't.


----------



## VentMedic (May 21, 2009)

alphatrauma said:


> As far as "lying" goes... pffft
> 
> *Everyone does it.* I would be very suspect of anyone who says they don't.


 
No. Some do believe intergrity to be part of professionalism.  

It does make one wonder if your patient care reports are fact or fiction.


----------



## amberdt03 (May 21, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Most EMT classes don't teach advanced airways to EMTs in Texas.



when i was in emt school we got to mess with combi tubes and we got to tube a dummy. the reason we went over it was more for learning what everything was and how to set it up, then once we were done, we got to play.


----------



## VentMedic (May 21, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> when i was in emt school we got to *mess *with combi tubes and we got to tube a dummy. the reason we went over it was more for learning what everything was and how to set it up, then once we were done, we got to *play*.


 
Is airway management just considered to be "play time"? Did you or anyone in that class including your instructor not take anything seriously in terms of using or assisting with an airway?

No, EMT-Bs should not be allowed anywhere near advanced airways with that attitude and lax instruction.


----------



## alphatrauma (May 21, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> No. Some do believe intergrity to be part of professionalism.



And some people think cucumbers taste better pickled.

Integrity and professionalism have absolutely nothing to do with it. Lying is just as much a part of life as taking a dump. It's what we are taught to do, as soon as we have a command of the English [or whatever native dialect] language. One cannot exist (effectively) in society without knowing when and how to lie. 

Ever tell a child that Santa, the Tooth Fairy, or Easter Bunny was coming? *Liar*

Ever said one thing, but meant something else? *Liar*

Ever get "creative' on a job application or resume? *Liar*

Ever tell a judge you didn't think you were speeding? *Liar*

I could on and on. So please people, enough with the self righteous sanctimony


----------



## Shishkabob (May 21, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Is airway management just considered to be "play time"? Did you or anyone in that class including your instructor not take anything seriously in terms of using or assisting with an airway?
> 
> No, EMT-Bs should not be allowed anywhere near advanced airways with that attitude and lax instruction.



You're getting a little too worked up over a word, Vent.



But, obviously, people in EMS are not allowed to have fun ever, for it could not be viewed as professional, even if the public would never view such an event.


----------



## amberdt03 (May 21, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Is airway management just considered to be "play time"? Did you or anyone in that class including your instructor not take anything seriously in terms of using or assisting with an airway?
> 
> No, EMT-Bs should not be allowed anywhere near advanced airways with that attitude and lax instruction.



i'm not even going to start.


----------



## VentMedic (May 21, 2009)

alphatrauma said:


> And some people think cucumbers taste better pickled.
> 
> Integrity and professionalism have absolutely nothing to do with it. Lying is just as much a part of life as taking a dump. It's what we are taught to do, as soon as we have a command of the English [or whatever native dialect] language. One cannot exist (effectively) in society without knowing when and how to lie.
> 
> ...


 

Creative job application?  If you have the education and experience, why would one need to lie.  You do know that potential employers do background check?  You also should know that any false information discovered will be grounds for dismissal. 

So you are saying it is okay to lie on your paitent care reports?   There a big difference between supporting a fairy tale and lying in your profession.


----------



## VentMedic (May 21, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> i'm not even going to start.


 
I seriously hope you do not start "messing" with any airways until you acquire more education.


----------



## VentMedic (May 21, 2009)

Linuss said:


> You're getting a little too worked up over a word, Vent.
> 
> 
> 
> But, obviously, people in EMS are not allowed to have fun ever, for it could not be viewed as professional, even if the public would never view such an event.


 
Fun at the patient's expense or when it comes to lying about patient care is not professional. 

Since this is a public forum and anybody can view the comments made here, maybe it is not a great idea to type all the little thoughts that cross one's mind. What you say in the privacy of your station is up to you. If you reread you own posts made on this thread you will discover you appear more like giggling middle school boys rather than future health care professionals.

There does appear to be  reasons why the rules were stressed on the first day of your class.


----------



## HotelCo (May 21, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Most EMT classes don't teach advanced airways to EMTs in Texas.  Some do, but they are more rural ones.
> 
> I have huge veins, easy enough to stick a 14g in.... no, I won't do it on my self.



So they're stuck with OPAs and NPAs?


As for the 14... It's story time.

Myself and another medic student were practicing IVs on eachother. She decides she wants to try to put a 14 in me. Sure... I have no objections. Needle goes in (Doesn't hurt that much) she goes to remove the needle from teh catheter, and forgot one crucial step. She didn't occlude the vein well enough... Let's just say I thought she hit an artery because of all the blood.
So, they pain wasn't that bad during the procedure, but boy was it sore the next couple of days. 

And that's my story for the day... enjoy.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 21, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Fun at the patient's expense or when it comes to lying about patient care is not professional.



A) I never said a word about the PCRs.  Don't confuse yourself.

B ) Teaching EMT students something in class, not so that they do it, but so they know a bit more at what medics do, is not a bad thing, no matter how you spin it.

We went over EKG basics in my EMT class.  My medic preceptors taught me how to start IVs.  My nurse preceptors and doctors in fact TOLD me to start a few IVs in the ER.


Obviously, no one is going to do something at a patients expense, and 99% of people can differentiate between a mannequin and a real person.  You honestly can't tell me you get angry in your yearly CPR class when someone jokes around with a mannequin.






HotelCo said:


> So they're stuck with OPAs and NPAs?



EMTs are allowed to do all tubes in Texas, but most places limit them to just OPAs and NPAs, yes.


----------



## amberdt03 (May 21, 2009)

Linuss said:


> EMTs are allowed to do all tubes in Texas, but most places limit them to just OPAs and NPAs, yes.



i don't know about that, i've never seen or heard of a place that allowed emts to tube. unless they are intermediates. which we all know is slowly going bye-bye.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 21, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> i don't know about that, i've never seen or heard of a place that allowed emts to tube. unless they are intermediates. which we all know is slowly going bye-bye.





Delegated practice.  

Not saying EMT-B's DO, just that by law, they are allowed to.


----------



## amberdt03 (May 21, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> I seriously hope you do not start "messing" with any airways until you acquire more education.



dude seriously. why do you feel like you need to pick a fight about every little thing. "messing" was a poor choice of words, i didn't mean it like i am going to be careless when it comes to airway. i just meant it like we were doing something extra that we are going over. that we aren't really suppose to learn about tubing and combi tubes in emt school and that it was nice at the time to see something that medics do and to get a basic understanding about it before we went on the medic school or whatever career pathway we were choosing.


----------



## VentMedic (May 21, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> dude seriously. why do you feel like you need to pick a fight about every little thing. "messing" was a poor choice of words, i didn't mean it like i am going to be careless when it comes to airway. i just meant it like we were doing something extra that we are going over. that *we aren't really suppose to learn* about tubing and combi tubes in emt school and that it was nice at the time to see something that medics do and to get a basic understanding about it before we went on the medic school or whatever career pathway we were choosing.


 
Take every opportunity to learn something new. Even if you are not able to do the procedure, you could get something from the lecture and demonstration. The procedure itself might not be as important as some of the A&P issues that go with it. That you can use as an EMT-B. 

I personnally cannot perform a pericardial window procedure either nor will I ever be asked to.  But, I don't mind assisting the surgeon and learning a little more about anatomy and physiology.


----------



## alphatrauma (May 21, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Creative job application?  If you have the education and experience, why would one need to lie.



An intelligent person can always find a reason/justification to lie.



VentMedic said:


> You do know that potential employers do background check?  You also should know that any false information discovered will be grounds for dismissal.



Really? Thanks for the heads up 



VentMedic said:


> So you are saying it is okay to lie on your paitent care reports?



Funny... I don't recall saying any such thing



VentMedic said:


> There a big difference between supporting a fairy tale and lying in your profession.



Riiiiiiiiiight


----------



## amberdt03 (May 21, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Take every opportunity to learn something new. Even if you are not able to do the procedure, you could get something from the lecture and demonstration. The procedure itself might not be as important as some of the A&P issues that go with it. That you can use as an EMT-B.
> 
> I personnally cannot perform a pericardial window procedure either nor will I ever be asked to.  But, I don't mind assisting the surgeon and learning a little more about anatomy and physiology.



i am very grateful to learn new things. i'm glad to be a member on this forum and learn from all of my peers that have great education and stories to share with us. and i'm currently striving to get an great education like a lot of ya'll have. unfortunetly i can't really go to school full time so its taking a while to get it but i will someday. lol. at least i'm taking the steps and i guess thats all that matters. i'm glad i'm in a field that constantly requires new education cause it never gets old to me.


----------



## daedalus (May 21, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Delegated practice.
> 
> Not saying EMT-B's DO, just that by law, they are allowed to.



No. Delegated practice does not mean you can do anything, or even start advanced airways. All the law says is that it is not criminally illegal for you to do so should you be ordered to.

Scope of practice is not just set by law, but you have an ethical responsibility not to ever preform a procedure you are not educated and certified to preform.

An MD by law has an unlimited scope of practice, however, in reality, their scope is quite narrow depending on the specialty they go into. Some physicians only prescribe around 20 or so different meds in their daily practice as specialists. Ever wonder why Family doctors do not (for most of the country) preform C-sections anymore? They may be technically allowed to by law, but the facilities for them to do so do not even exist. Hospitals do not credential them to do so because of the liability. In the world of hospital credentialing, a physician is only allowed to do at a hospital what that hospital approves of. Even if the hospital allowed it, the MD would most likely not do it for a few reasons: He would punt it to an OB/GYN to keep the best interests of his patient in mind. He would also not be covered by his insurance if something were to go wrong, because malpractice insurance only covers malpractice within your limited specialty scope. Finally, negligence and malpractice would be easy to prove because is is now the standard of care for specialists to preform OB procedures.

If you were to preform a procedure because you were told to do so by some crazy on line physician, and you were not trained in it, things will not go well for you.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 22, 2009)

alphatrauma said:


> An intelligent person can always find a reason/justification to lie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We wonder why there is so much problems with the upcoming generation and a downward turn of the profession. 

Let me catch a lie on an application, I will usually give a "heads up" to other EMS administrators. There is no need for those types in EMS. 

R/r 911


----------



## Melclin (May 22, 2009)

alphatrauma said:


> And some people think cucumbers taste better pickled.
> 
> Integrity and professionalism have absolutely nothing to do with it. Lying is just as much a part of life as taking a dump. It's what we are taught to do, as soon as we have a command of the English [or whatever native dialect] language. One cannot exist (effectively) in society without knowing when and how to lie.
> 
> ...



Too right.



Ridryder911 said:


> Well maybe you are? Lying already, makes one wonder what you will do after becoming one?
> 
> R/r 911



Oh come on, I'm just pissing about. I hope you're not serious. We're just having a bit of a laugh. What on earth is wrong with meeting some pretty girl somewhere and talking yourself up a bit, and going home feeling a bit nice, cos she liked you. It's not like I'm being serious about it and actually saying I'm a paramedic with this many years experience and have saved this many people. Whats wrong with enjoying a bit of the EMS mystique. We get paid bugger all, what else have we got  (Don't anyone point out the joys of doing the right thing or good patient care. Again, I'M HAVING A LAUGH)

And what's all this rubbish about combi tubes. Its clearly not a serious thread. Relax.

Whats with all the serious sallies. In this thread: people who need to learn how to take the piss (australianism: make fun of, joke around).


----------



## Melclin (May 22, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Fun at the patient's expense or when it comes to lying about patient care is not professional.
> 
> Since this is a public forum and anybody can view the comments made here, maybe it is not a great idea to type all the little thoughts that cross one's mind. What you say in the privacy of your station is up to you. If you reread you own posts made on this thread you will discover you appear more like giggling middle school boys rather than future health care professionals.
> 
> There does appear to be  reasons why the rules were stressed on the first day of your class.



I don't know that anyone was really talking about actually lying. This all seems to have sprung from the idea of bravdo and impressing girls in college. Its quite different to how we are on the road.

And while we're at it, I'm all for professionalism, but that doesn't mean we can't blow off a bit of steam, in good fun, amongst other health care professionals. What? We can't have a bit of a giggle about the pretty girls in our anatomy class? It's got nothing to do with our standard of patient care. I'm as professional as they come on the issue of standards of care (people reckon I'm anal about it) and levels of paramedic training, but it doesn't mean we can't have fun and talk about girls/boys. Yeah it's technically a public forum, but really, its anonymous and populated almost entirely by EMS. So whats your problem?


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 22, 2009)

Melclin said:


> Too right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know it maybe strange these days to think integrity or having credibility means anything. If one would lie about themselves on what they are or pad a resume, would they also lie about what occurred on a call or about another employee? Why not be honest? Liars usually have problems of self worth and personally never see any humor or laughs about it. As an manager I much rather deal with a situation if someone is honest and upfront than one that would ever attempt to cover up by lying. Once I have caught a person lying, it takes a long time before I can ensure trust in anything they say or do.  

What I hear and see as a manager when one gets caught for lying is the same old response.."I was just joking or teasing" or "I didn't think they would take it seriously". Sometimes a persons word is all you got upon to trust them. Unfortunately, lies have a way of coming back and biting back. Alike many other things, many soon do not see the harm and then attempt to justify their actions. 

If a person really believes EMS is "neat" or an interesting profession then telling them you are a student in which itself would be as interesting if they really were impressed upon you. What extent of a poor self ego one must have to lie about themselves to meet someone? You actually can feel good? Maybe they lied and told you they were impressed? 

I have found the character and measurement of a person is about as worth as their word.

R/r 911


----------



## SauceyEMT (May 22, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> So you are saying it is okay to lie on your paitent care reports?   There a big difference between supporting a fairy tale and lying in your profession.



I can't believe how many people on this site take everything so seriously. He was friggen joking around about lying to girls to score some a$$. He didn't say anything about falsifying reports. 

Why does it seem that every medic I know in "real life" is a fun, entertaining, talented person, and so many here take themselves so seriously that you can't even joke around without hearing a lecture about falsifying PCR's, etc?

Taking things seriously when you're working is one thing, but to lecture someone who is speaking on picking up girls (afterall, thats where the topic drifted to) is lame.


----------



## VentMedic (May 22, 2009)

SauceyEMT said:


> I can't believe how many people on this site take everything so seriously. He was friggen joking around about lying to girls to score some a$$. He didn't say anything about falsifying reports.
> 
> Why does it seem that every medic I know in "real life" is a fun, entertaining, talented person, and so many here take themselves so seriously that you can't even joke around without hearing a lecture about falsifying PCR's, etc?
> 
> Taking things seriously when you're working is one thing, but to lecture someone who is speaking on picking up girls (afterall, thats where the topic drifted to) is lame.


 
Score some a$$?

You've been watching too much TV.   But unfortunately that is how EMS attracts many of its employees.  Some get into this profession not realizing that an EMT or  Paramedic actually must do patient care.  All they know is what they have seen on TV with the cool uniform, L&S and EMT(S) running around trying to score some a$$.   

Since this profession is already in the headlines with integrity problems why not just add a few more to the mix?    Some of the comments made are already what some in the public believe about EMS providers.  You have just given more reason to believe the headlines don't apply to just a few isolated areas.  

I suppose you are also one that will constantly complain EMS providers get no respect.


----------



## alphatrauma (May 22, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> We wonder why there is so much problems with the upcoming generation and a downward turn of the profession.



Yeah right, as if any particular generation has some inherent claim to superior morale turpitude  




Ridryder911 said:


> Let me catch a lie on an application, I will usually give a "heads up" to other EMS administrators. There is no need for those types in EMS.
> 
> R/r 911



If I had a nickle for every time a recruiter/administrator/manager lied... ayeyieyie

If you have never told a lie to anyone, my hat goes off to you sir. You are truly a rare breed. If only the rest of humanity could ascend to your level, the world would be a much better place.

Kumbaya anyone?


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2009)

SauceyEMT said:


> I can't believe how many people on this site take everything so seriously. He was friggen joking around about lying to girls to score some a$$. He didn't say anything about falsifying reports.
> 
> Why does it seem that every medic I know in "real life" is a fun, entertaining, talented person, and so many here take themselves so seriously that you can't even joke around without hearing a lecture about falsifying PCR's, etc?
> 
> Taking things seriously when you're working is one thing, but to lecture someone who is speaking on picking up girls (afterall, thats where the topic drifted to) is lame.



Because one's integrity doesn't change with a uniform and a patch on your shoulder.

Telling someone you're a paramedic when you are a paramedic student is a lie. So they'll lie to pick up chicks, who'se to say they wont lie to cover their butt?


----------



## Melclin (May 22, 2009)

SauceyEMT said:


> I can't believe how many people on this site take everything so seriously. He was friggen joking around about lying to girls to score some a$$. He didn't say anything about falsifying reports.
> 
> Why does it seem that every medic I know in "real life" is a fun, entertaining, talented person, and so many here take themselves so seriously that you can't even joke around without hearing a lecture about falsifying PCR's, etc?
> 
> Taking things seriously when you're working is one thing, but to lecture someone who is speaking on picking up girls (afterall, thats where the topic drifted to) is lame.



Exactly my point, Saucy. 

You keep talking about work Ridryder. I don't think this thread was ever about work. They're two different things. If people stuff around at work and make a joke out of patient care, that's one thing, and in my opinion, unacceptable. Its quite another thing just to have a laugh outside of the job, say... on an internet forum perhaps? And while we're being lame and talking it all out, I might add that I don't actually go out picking up, saying that I'm some wonderful EMT hero (my friends say that to help me out, and to be honest, it embarrasses me. It just seems contrived). It was really just a bit of a joke. Yeah on a couple of occasions (at the hair dresser and at the veterinary clinic if we're being boringly precise) a pretty girl has asked what I do and I've said I'm a paramedic, just to see what it would be like, when one day I can actually tell people that who matter to me, people I might want to get to know. Maybe my ego needed a little boost that day, who the hell knows or cares. I don't think that says anything drastically negative about my personality. It's not like I'm sleazily luring girls into my bed on false pretenses, I just thought it would be a funny anecdote to add to the conversation that the OP started about fun and frivolity. But you clearly don't seem to be able to grasp the concept of a light hearted comment, said on a whim, and intended to be taken with a grain of salt.

Relax man. You clearly have some issues about something but now is not the time for some big argument about generational differences, and how the young people today don't respect their elders or whatever. If you have some rubbish employees its nothing to do with this thread, nor my vein attempts at talking to girls . It was just a joke. Nothing to do with PCR's, or ethics or work.... just a funny thread on the internet...jeeeeez.


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2009)

> If you have some rubbish employees its nothing to do with this thread, nor my vein attempts at talking to girls .



Just a heads up. Personally, if someone told me they were a paramedic and were in fact a paramedic student, I wouldn't date them. And I think many women feel the same way. Not because they are a student but because they lied. Honesty goes a long way.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 22, 2009)

alphatrauma said:


> Yeah right, as if any particular generation has some inherent claim to superior morale turpitude
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I made a vow a few years ago to never lie. Albeit I may have other faults but that is one thing my employees can state about me. If you don't want my honest answer then don't ask. Believe it or not, it has worked out very good as it has been a good tool to live by. I tend not to hear B.S. about things, less rumours about people are discussed around me and when they do ask for an opinion on anything, they know I will not lie to please them. This however does not mean that I have to be rude or inconsiderate of their feelings. 

As you described those that did lie, you hold how much trust in them? What type of person would you decribe them as? Now, think of what others would say about you? 

Again as one finds out that honesty it is part of maturity and building of character. When judging and evaluating a person over all the old saying... "_Your only as good as your word" _ is never more true. 

Character really does count.... 

R/r 911


----------



## Melclin (May 22, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Because one's integrity doesn't change with a uniform and a patch on your shoulder.
> 
> Telling someone you're a paramedic when you are a paramedic student is a lie. So they'll lie to pick up chicks, who'se to say they wont lie to cover their butt?



Oh. My. God. 

You guys can't leave it can you. You are seriously saying that because I told a bit of a fib to a person I didn't know and would never see again, for no personal gain whatsoever, other that to get a bit of a boost through my day, that I'm somehow not suited to the job because that means that I will lie to put a person's life on the line and cover my arse? Thats seriously what you're saying? Do you not get the idea of having a laugh, telling a little fib to make a joke.

What if.....
"Oh say, Johnny, I just won the jackpot and you can have half"
"Oh cool, that's so awesome"
"Nah just kidding"
"Ah, bummer"

Man, he'd better not become a paramedic, he'll falsify PCRs all over the place and kill patients with negligence, and then, since he played that prank that time, he'll definitely lie about it to cover his arse. 

Come on. Do you not see the difference between a silly white lie to have a bit of a joke, and something more sinister? Are you seriously telling me they are they same too things. You'll look down your nose at some guy for playing a prank or having a joke in the same way as someone who lies about murder? That's just daft.


----------



## VentMedic (May 22, 2009)

Melclin said:


> You guys can't leave it can you. You are seriously saying that because I told a bit of a fib to a person I didn't know and would never see again, for no personal gain whatsoever, other that to get a bit of a boost through my day, that I'm somehow not suited to the job because that means that I will lie to put a person's life on the line and cover my arse? Thats seriously what you're saying? Do you not get the idea of having a laugh, telling a little fib to make a joke.


 
Telling a fib by using a title you have not earned? 

Ever hear of a little thing called impersonating a Paramedic?  That is when you call yourself something you are not especially if it is for your own personal gain.  

It could be as malicious as someone claiming to be an EMT scamming the public for billing information (another headline on today's newswire) or just trying to score some a$$ (to quote saucy).


----------



## Melclin (May 22, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Just a heads up. Personally, if someone told me they were a paramedic and were in fact a paramedic student, I wouldn't date them. And I think many women feel the same way. Not because they are a student but because they lied. Honesty goes a long way.



Man, if you're not ganna read my posts, don't reply with such patronizing authority. *I've never tried to pickup up a girl telling them I'm a paramedic, I said that in my previous post.* You guys are making mountains out of molehills. I told you I don't go on the pull, telling people I'm a paramedic. As it happens, I avoid the topic because if I tell a girl I'm clearly interested in, what I will be doing in the future, it sounds like one of lines like "yeah baby, I'm totally a Dr/astronaut/starshipcaptain" (I might add that paramedics are much more highly thought of over here that it would seem they are in the states). It sounds like I'm making it up. So I'd actually prefer not to talk about it. 

Like I said, I just thought it would be funny to add that anecdote of the two times I told a girl I'd never see again, that I was a paramedic, just to see what it would be like, cos it seemed like a nice self deprecating thread. I didn't realise the morality police were patrolling.


----------



## Melclin (May 22, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Ever hear of a little thing called impersonating a Paramedic?  That is when you call yourself something you are not especially if it is for your own personal gain.



Impersonating a paramedic? Seriously? It's not like I was going around in a uniform, trying to treat people, stealing peoples thunder and actually claiming the title.

GOD, all that happened was that I was asked what I did while I was taking my dog to the vet, I said paramedic (which, given that I have most of my degree and some experience doing paramedic work on clinical placements isn't so far from the truth), the vet said "oh cool", I went red cos she smiled at me, and I took my dog home. Hardly the crime of century.

Look up pedantic in a dictionary. You'll need it.


----------



## VentMedic (May 22, 2009)

Melclin said:


> Impersonating a paramedic? Seriously? It's not like I was going around in a uniform, trying to treat people, stealing peoples thunder and actually claiming the title.
> 
> GOD, all that happened was that I was asked what I did while I was taking my dog to the vet, *I said paramedic* (which, given that I have most of my degree and some experience doing paramedic work on clinical placements isn't so far from the truth), the vet said "oh cool", I went red cos she smiled at me, and I took my dog home. Hardly the crime of century.
> 
> Look up pedantic in a dictionary. You'll need it.


 
Close only counts in horseshoes.  You either hold the certification or you don't.  You may never finish.  Are you still going to keep saying you are a Paramedic because you almost finished?

We have had lengthy discussions on this forum about the EMT-B.  Many have fought in favor of the EMT-B certification and its importance.  Yet, some seem to be too embarrassed to use the title.   They realize only when they want to score with the little girls that the Paramedic title is more impressive.   So why is the Paramedic title more important when scoring some a$$ than it is in providing medical care?   If they believe in the value of the EMT they should have no problem telling someone what they do.

Granted Linuss is now in Paramedic school but why all the embarrasssment about being an EMT?   Some have also tried to say the public may not know the difference anyway.


----------



## Melclin (May 22, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Close only counts in horseshoes.  You either hold the certification or you don't.  You may never finish.  Are you still going to keep saying you are a Paramedic because you almost finished?
> 
> We have had lengthy discussions on this forum about the EMT-B.  Many have fought in favor of the EMT-B certification and its importance.  Yet, some seem to be too embarrassed to use the title.   They realize only when they want to score with the little girls that the Paramedic title is more impressive.   So why is the Paramedic title more important when scoring some a$$ than it is in providing medical care?   If they believe in the value of the EMT they should have no problem telling someone what they do.
> 
> Granted Linuss is now in Paramedic school but why all the embarrasssment about being an EMT?   Some have also tried to say the public may not know the difference anyway.



Well this is where our debate could get a little confusing as our system is so different from yours. The EMT thing is a foreign concept to me. We have paramedics and intensive care paramedics and you have to finish a university degree before being either (intensive care is a masters degree). So I'm not sure the relevance of the whole EMT-B thing as far as I go. 

And how many times do I have to tell you that I don't try to score by telling people I'm a paramedic. Look I just bent the truth a little to add what I thought was an amusing anecdote to the conversation. I didn't realize the serious sallies were ganna come along and ruin things. I know I was a bit lame, with the vet and the hair dresser, but I just thought we could have a laugh about it instead of getting all high and mighty.


----------



## VentMedic (May 22, 2009)

Melclin said:


> And how many times do I have to tell you that I don't try to score by telling people I'm a paramedic. Look I just bent the truth a little to add what I thought was an amusing anecdote to the conversation. I didn't realize the serious sallies were ganna come along and ruin things. I know I was a bit lame, with the vet and the hair dresser, but I just thought we could have a laugh about it instead of getting all high and mighty.


 
Part of the problem in EMS is that it has not policed itself.  Instead, providers have tried to justify poor behavior.   They make excuses by blaming it on the public's lack or respect or not knowing what we do and who we are.   

You lying to the vet and hair dresser is also a show of disrepect toward them. 

Too bad if you are offended when someone calls you on the truth.   You gotta expect that occasionally if you want to be a professional and gain people's trust.


----------



## Melclin (May 22, 2009)

This is a total wank. I thought we could have a bit of a joke, but clearly not, it always has to be brought back to some larger issue, some flaw in our personalities as young people. I didn't think I'd need to worry about people "pulling me up" as the entire point of the thread was light hearted in the first place.

As far as the hairdresser and the vet are concerned, I suspect they couldn't give two stuffs. Almost no body here would. At the very most they might think I was a bit of a tool and laugh about it if they even cared enough to remember it. The issue of respect wouldn't even come up. You're clutching at straws with that one. 

*I get it. I was lame. I thought it was funny that I was lame. I thought I could have a joke at my own expense without you guys jumping down my throat about it.*

Lighten up man. Honestly, you really should have just looked at the thread and realized it was all a jest and kept your kill joy, serious sally, opinions on the young'ns to yourself.


----------



## Onceamedic (May 22, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> i don't know about that, i've never seen or heard of a place that allowed emts to tube. unless they are intermediates. which we all know is slowly going bye-bye.



Combitube is within EMTB scope of practice in Wisconsin and many have done it.


----------



## amberdt03 (May 22, 2009)

Kaisu said:


> Combitube is within EMTB scope of practice in Wisconsin and many have done it.



when i was in emt school, we were told that texas was thinking about making it a basic skill but decided against it.


----------



## Jon (May 22, 2009)

Being trustworthy is important. The Boy Scouts have been onboard with this idea for years and years. Trustworthy, Loyal, Helpful, Friendly, Courteous, Kind, Obedient, Cheerful, Thrifty, Brave, Clean, and Reverent.


Better Question... invasive skills are out of your scope as an EMT.



Linuss said:


> ...Teaching EMT students something in class, not so that they do it, but so they know a bit more at what medics do, is not a bad thing, no matter how you spin it.
> 
> We went over EKG basics in my EMT class.  My medic preceptors taught me how to start IVs.  My nurse preceptors and doctors in fact TOLD me to start a few IVs in the ER.
> 
> ...



OK... Why would a RN or EMT-P allow you to preform a skill you have no certification or training for? How can they document that you did it? You say YOU don't lie on a PCR... but if an RN or EMT-P documents that they did a skill that you actually preformed... wouldn't that mean they are lying on THEIR documentation? Wouldn't you be encouraging this lying by putting them in this situation?


----------



## Shishkabob (May 22, 2009)

Jon said:


> Being trustworthy is important. The Boy Scouts have been onboard with this idea for years and years. Trustworthy, Loyal, Helpful, Friendly, Courteous, Kind, Obedient, Cheerful, Thrifty, Brave, Clean, and Reverent.
> 
> 
> Better Question... invasive skills are out of your scope as an EMT.
> ...





The doctors told me to do IV's on a few patients.  I told them I was never trained on how to do them because I was just in EMT school.  They said, doesn't matter, they'll teach me if I want to, but I still declined with the fact that I wasn't comfortable doing them.


And again, Texas is a delegate practice state--- if a doctor teaches you something and allows you to do it, certification means NILL.







PS--- This topic went down hill fast... all I wanted to know is if it was normal to want to poke EMT students with needles


----------



## VentMedic (May 22, 2009)

Linuss said:


> The doctors told me to do IV's on a few patients. I told them I was never trained on how to do them because I was just in EMT school. They said, doesn't matter, they'll teach me if I want to, but I still declined with the fact that I wasn't comfortable doing them.
> 
> 
> And again, Texas is a delegate practice state--- if a doctor teaches you something and allows you to do it, certification means NILL.
> ...


 
But, were IVs included in the insurance statement or agreement with the school?  Doctors can say alot but if the hospital and your school has not made such provisions, then someone will be left hangin' and the school could lose its privileges at that facility.  The doctor will just say they should have known better since it will be your word against his. 

The delegate practice applies to your Medical Director who should know your abilities before he orders you to do something.  Outside of that you will practice within the guidelines of the school and the agreement with the hospital.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 22, 2009)

You're arguing in vain, Vent;



			
				Me said:
			
		

> but I still declined with the fact that I wasn't comfortable doing them.


----------



## fma08 (May 22, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> There does appear to be  reasons why the rules were stressed on the first day of your class.



We were told, and I believe them, that there was a name by more or less every rule/regulation we had to adhear by in class... Some of the stories that came up... Makes one wonder how some people are even allowed to pass. :wacko:


----------



## VentMedic (May 22, 2009)

Linuss said:


> You're arguing in vain, Vent;


 
I was just stating that one should check the facts if they are not specifically included in their curriculum.

Some don't understand what a delegate state means and it doesn't mean you can do anything or everything.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 22, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Some don't understand what a delegate state means and it doesn't mean you can do anything or everything.



Actually, it technically does.  ^_^


----------



## AnthonyM83 (May 22, 2009)

She means in ACTUALLY OR  in EFFECT it doesn't. That was the main point of her post, supported by her explanations.

Yes, you would be legal in performing the actual act, but as far as potential consequences the delegation doesn't preclude you them...which she believes are so serious that it in effect prevents you from doing it.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 22, 2009)

AnthonyM83 said:


> She means in ACTUALLY OR  in EFFECT it doesn't. That was the main point of her post, supported by her explanations.
> 
> Yes, you would be legal in performing the actual act, but as far as potential consequences the delegation doesn't preclude you them...which she believes are so serious that it in effect prevents you from doing it.



/facepalm.


----------



## Afflixion (May 22, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> when i was in emt school, we were told that texas was thinking about making it a basic skill but decided against it.



Your allowed to use a combitube as a basic in Texas and have been for as long as I can remember...maybe it's just your medical director that does not allow it.


----------



## amberdt03 (May 22, 2009)

Afflixion said:


> Your allowed to use a combitube as a basic in Texas and have been for as long as I can remember...maybe it's just your medical director that does not allow it.



i've only been an emt for 3 years and i have never heard of a company in texas that allows emts to use combi-tubes


----------



## Afflixion (May 22, 2009)

in El Paso there is El Paso Fire Rescue, Life Ambulance, Rio Grande Ambulance all let you. FT Hancock EMS lets you. Emerald Ambulance in San Antonio. These are just the services i know as a 100% fact.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (May 22, 2009)

*re*

Combi-tube has been a EMT-B skill in northern california for as long as i can remember


----------



## mikie (May 23, 2009)

*Shesh, you people!*

...I'm still baffled by this 2 month A&P thing........cause that's so not enough!


----------



## Jon (May 23, 2009)

And that is that.


----------



## Chimpie (May 23, 2009)

Questionable posts have been removed.  Let's not go there again.


----------

